# What did you get for Christmas



## garyt (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone get the smoker of their dreams or  the accessories they wanted for Christmas.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 26, 2007)

Accessorie's...............20 foil full pan's, 
50 1/2 pan's, 
200' of HD alum foil
New dig. thermo,
 Kitchen scale, 
spice's for rub's,


----------



## capt dan (Dec 26, 2007)

Moneys been tight this year, the worse income for me in  ten + yrs. My boys are now 16 and 18. I was depressed yesterday about not being able to "load the tree" with gifts like usual. The last 2 days have been so very enjoyable because of the family and friends that I have surrounded myself with. We/I have had the time of our lives with laughter and friendship, and mixed with good food and drink, That has been the best present  ever. My kids expressed there happiness to me also, and thanked me more than once for the gifts I was able to get for them.  I did get a  gift  from my  computer geek son of more memory for the old pc( I thought it was plenty fast) and a really nice book "Peace , Love, and  Barbecue" by  Mike Mills. It covers the history of  Barbecue and a ton of great recipes, and info about  many of the old time, and current BBQ places all over the country. It looks like it will be a great read.

Merry Christmas to all my new friends here, and a fun and safe  New  Years to all.


----------



## richtee (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow. Now THAT is some haul!

PS- the book is entertaining as heck!.


----------



## garyt (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow two posts from the great white north, looks like I am not the only one in the snow on the forum. I didn't get anything smoking related myself. But I told my family next time think pork


----------



## teacup13 (Dec 26, 2007)

yah money has been a little tight for us this year as well. i am a commission salesman and they were down about 70% compared to years gone by. we had a good day, lots of great phone calls, lots of fellowship and lots of good moist turkey. this was one of my best x-mas's as well

side note:

capt dan, if you are ever in my area hit me a PM and we will hit the hard water for some fun and fishing. i have lots of fatties that i can bring along as well


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 26, 2007)

Got some Lodge cast iron stuff that I'm looking forward to get seasoned and in the smoker: A dutch oven and a drop biscuit pan.

Not smoking related, but I also got a Kitchen Aid submersion blender.  On a side note, it has a food processor attachment that makes one heck of a margarita!


----------



## kookie (Dec 26, 2007)

I didn't get anything smoke related either, but still had a goodtime with family. Lots of good food and good memories made and shared. It was a hard Christmas this year here too. Not so much finacialy wise, but with this being the first Christmas since we lost my grandfather a few months ago. But I did get a few gift cards, so I am seening a few new smoker related things coming my way and maybe even a new smoker. I am thinking if I can find a deal one, maybe getting a Masterbuilt electric smoker. Well I am glad everyone had a good Christmas.   

Kookie


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 26, 2007)

i didnt do to bad this year,got a new digital camera,hopefully will shoot some good qview to share.but a couple of months ago a buddy who works in the steele industry were talking about covering two of my counter tops with stainless steele.he showed up today with both tops wow,pretty cool .turned my doghouse into an actual kitchen ,will have to turn out a lot of sausage now.not a problem!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 here are some pics of the sausage shack,aka poker palace,aka dog house


----------



## smokerlover (Dec 26, 2007)

I finally got the smoker I wanted! I got A GOSM (the bigger one of the 2). Tommorrow I'm going to season it and get ready to smoke something (food of course)! This has only been my first year playing with this stuff. I got an electric one last year. 
I'd just like to say thanks to all the help everyone has given me this past year. You guys make me look like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## flash (Dec 26, 2007)

Well nothing smoking related....wait a minute, I did get some beef jerkey 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . My wife is always giving food. Something you never have to take back for an exchange. I don't need much, got things for the house, mods for the guest bathroom. Did get a new fishing reel for grouper and a Garmin GPS 330 for the van.


----------



## junoblow (Dec 26, 2007)

Good morning everyone, itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s been a while since Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve posted a message but my smoke has rolled on. Quite frankly the smoke has rolled on more so throughout October, November and even now in December than I wouldâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve guessed (first year smoking, so technically first winter with the smoker).

Nothing extravagant to report regarding gifts, at least grill related gifts. I did get a nice grill light, which I know will be valuable because Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve already had many late nights at the controls in the dark. I didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t really think to ask for grill gifts â€“ I know â€“ stupid, right? Well, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve begun to make notes for next year.

Not to focus too much on my naivety, but I got a slap in the face today (Christmas) because my in-laws decided to have Ribs for dinner. Prior to my smoking career, I had few objections to my in-lawâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s boiled/quickly grilled ribs. Today I was reminded why we do what we do in the â€œpitâ€. You get the picture. It even made my Johnny Walker taste funnyâ€¦ rrrrrright.

Good night and Merry Christmas.

Jeff


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 26, 2007)

I made out!! got the bigger lodge Dutch oven, a reversible griddle, spices, Maverick remote 2 probe thermometer,Barbeque Bible by Steven Raichlen, some sauce brushes, stainless food processor, and my SMF hat, shirt, hoodie, stickers, and apron!! Plus some pretty hefty gift cards to Home Depot! Some smoked cheeses and couple kinds of summer sausages...some tools....couple new hunting games for the computer....some movies.... wifes Grandmother crocheted an awesome blankie! wife made me a really cool fire scene blanket!

I am thankful!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 26, 2007)

Shirts, battery powered drill and screwdriver. Automatic cresent wrench, grill/smoker light and a battery powered grill brush. Also gift card from the Harley shop. The best was my familys love and good health.


----------



## smokinmeat (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a book call smoke and spice it has some great recipes i am looking foward to trying out the rubs in it


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 26, 2007)

Not a lot Q related.  Pretty much got everything that I want or need........I don't wait for Christmas. LOL 

Couple of books  "North Carolina Barbecue:Flavored by Time" and "The Grand Barbecue: A Celebration of the History, Places, Personalities and Techniques Of Kansas City Barbecue"  Neither are "how to" book as the names would imply.

Also, got a new brisket slicing knife and some heavy duty poulty shears.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 26, 2007)

A bag of coal.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ...I was a really bad boy this year.....


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 26, 2007)

A bag of coal or 20 bag's of Rancher charcoal???


----------



## crewdawg52 (Dec 26, 2007)

Down to 15 bags now and Homy D doesn't have any more.......


----------



## longshot (Dec 26, 2007)

As of today I have been called up from the minors.  I got the Cabela's 48" stainless gasser!!!  I also got Glenn Beck's new book, funny read! 
Happy new year all!!!
LS


----------



## mudhen43 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all,  my first reply here.  I got a beer can chicken cooker and a marinade injector.  I'm excited to get out in the cold and use my new beer can chicken cooker, but i need help if anybodys got some good recipes or tips on cooking with it?


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 26, 2007)

I got the limited edition print titled "Gods Own Lunatics", it was from Joe Kline
Aviation Art and he personalized it with one of my helicopters name, my call sign on the door pillar and my units markings. I'm very happy.


----------



## cman95 (Dec 26, 2007)

Blackhawk19, I have that picture on my laptop at work as a desktop. Very nice present. Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 26, 2007)

well i see LOTS of kewl gifts being gotten........minnbill......LOVE your new countertops.........AND the dog house.......wish i had one......heheh

hawk....nice pic......real nice.......btw......got a call from my boy yesterday......best gift of the day........

Mark.........looks like you did good.....also......homemade gifts are the best.....like Teacup (Jeff), and Capt Dan......money REAL tite this year.....so we made alot of homemade gifts........those pics will be in the "Other Hobbie" tread.......but a good time with family, is the best gift of god............

now what i got...........

i got a new stickburner.....even sez Budwieser on the front......didn't get a pic of THAT badge.......but will take that pic when i take pics of the new years smoke..........its a cheaper unit.......lots of mods to be done......but its a great one to learn this different kinda smoking, apart from a ecb







this next........i got the ET-73.......lets see what kinda of problems i will have with ITS reception.......but i do have the link for the mods...hehehe
also got a oven glove.......good up to 500*.......will be great for moving around the chip box.........







i also got TONS of chicken 1/4's.....*sigh*........heheh........couple pork loins.....(CANDIAN BACON HERE I COME), and bout 10 lbs of ground beef.......

oh yeah........a SEABEE hat......wearing it in the pic.......

all in all......not a bad day.....best of all......like i said.......gotta talk to my boy in Iraq........and time spent with family..........

hope all of yours was good also


d88d


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 26, 2007)

I got grilling gloves and a bag of hickory chips, as well as a new set of tires for my pickup. There's still one family gathering coming up so I may have an update later.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 26, 2007)

I had a great Christmas. 
Heard from some friends from Greensburg Kansas.......I'm so thankful they are still around.
My two big brothers checked up on me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Just had a wonderful day.


----------



## bigal (Dec 26, 2007)

I got some good stuff, but wasn't near as fun as see'n the look on my wife and kids' face when I gave them a commercial sized popcorn maker and a cotton candy maker.   Well that's a stretch, popcorn maker is a small one on a cart that pops 1/2 cup size batches and the cotton candy maker makes 1 "stick"(? serving?, what ya get at the fairs) at a time.  Kids ate so much sugar they haven't slept yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 .

Family is the main thing.  Couldn't tell you what I got yrs ago, but know who I was with every year.  

My son did make me a HUGE cutting board this yr(he's 12), so pretty I doubt I use it.  Daughter gave me a 12" lodge camp oven(D.O.).  

Went toooooo fast.  wish I could rewind and do it over again in slow motion.  Already look'n forward to next yr.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree Al, the family is what it's all about. Kids smile tell the story.


----------



## gramason (Dec 26, 2007)

Got a couple nice knives, a bunch of prep stuff for the kitchen, and Great sausage recipes and meat curing book, along with The sausage maker dvd.


----------



## fla-gypsy (Dec 27, 2007)

Got a GOSM smoker and have already done the first turkey breast. I posted pics of my effort.


----------



## prov1 (Dec 27, 2007)

I did receive a 7 in 1 smoker from my kids and the wife for Christmas.  They purchased it at Cabela's, I believe it is a MasterBuilt ?  Not sure what in the world to do first, I completed assembly today and did a burn off to rid the thing of the "new" smell.  Any suggestions on what to start out with?  This is a propane and charcoal smoker / grill / fryer....any experience with this unit?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 27, 2007)

go to the pork section and read up on butts..........hard to mess them up.............good luck with your first smoke


d88de


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get a new Smart BBQ remote thermomter, Smart BBQ Grill Light for those night time sessions, a new Mossy Oak Camo Apron that says "Kill it and Grill it" sister-in-law thought that suited me after bagging my deer opening morning and smoking the straps the next day. Set of new steak knives, and a battery operated rotary grill cleaning brush.


----------



## bluegillman (Dec 27, 2007)

Food is a big part of our Christmas.  Everyone brings in  their favorite recipe and I grill and smoke.  Food is my hobby and it brings me great joy just to watch others eat and enjoy. We did a whole New York Strip and two pork loins.  I had dry rubbed a venison ham that Cowgirl had given me the recipe for and smoked it.  It was great!  Thanks Patty.  Just sitting around visiting and enjoying good food, drink and fellowship is what it is all about for me.  I did get a big heavy duty cutting board that will be nice formeat cutting and catering.  Also got an "XM" radio.  It will be great to choose the kind of music I like when I am smoking and grilling.  Christmas really makes me aware of how blessed I am.

                                Ron


----------



## cook1536 (Dec 27, 2007)

You hit the nail on the head there Ron. You really do realize the blessings you have more so around this time of year. I had to put my dad in the hospital after lunch on Christmas Day, and as sad as it is to do that on Christmas, I realized that we at least got to have Christmas with him and the whole family being there. He really didn't want to go but he knew he had to and he knew that he got his Christmas before he had to go. Some might not see that as a blessing but everything involving my dad is a blessing to me. 

On a lighter note, I also did a venison ham on Christmas eve. My first one and it turned out very awesome. I also grill and smoke as a hobby and I to like watch others enjoy and comment on my cooking.

I mostly wanted to chime in about blessings cause I know alot of people forget that and what Christmas is all about. So thanks Ron its nice to know there are so many here that realize this and express it!!!

Daniel


----------



## richtee (Dec 27, 2007)

Coal.  LOL...but at least it was LUMP!


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I got a few things that were very nice as I didn't have anything I needed.  Hubby and I got the boy a 12 guage over/under, Mossberg Silver Reserve.  He loves it.  Now can't wait for him to break it in.  He has been getting very good at trap shooting.  Hopefully he'll get asked to go out duck or turkey hunting this spring.  Got the hubby some brush pants and a reversible real tree jacket.  He isn't a hunter, but he's been out in the woods driving for both deer the boy got.  He loves being part of the process, just never been a hunter.  Great day with four generations, good food, got to see the kids, especially the youngest (2 1/2) open gifts with wide eye and great big smiles!! (and also learning that plastic roller skates don't go so well on tile floors)


----------



## flattop (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds like everyone had a really wonderful Christmas. I got to spend time with family which is real nice. Got 2 photography books, a propane gauge for my gas grill and other things. 

But the best gift I recieved was the look on my wifes' face when she open one of her gifts that contained 2 tickets to the Bon Jovi concert in Feb. She just lit up and started hollering and screaming..... that was the best.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 27, 2007)

not a bon jovi fan.......but that still put a smile on my face.......you did good doode


----------



## ga_smoker (Dec 28, 2007)

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday. I got to go home to eastern NC this year to spend Christmas with my family. We had an oyster roast on Christmas Eve and my brother and I cooked a 12lb turkey on his Afterburner equipped ECB on Christmas morning. I was great to be home and spend time with each other. 

I brought home lots of good locally (eastern NC) made sauces, a Cajun Injector kit, a big bag of cherry wood, a nice santoku knife and a couple of pieces of Calphalon cookware. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## franco61365 (Dec 29, 2007)

I got my elect Rivel meat Slicer I have been wanting, now bring on the Brisket, I want it sliced paper thin!

Here's to all a Happy new Year, and may you be safe in the coming new year!


----------

